# CARPOOLING TO CALIFUR!!



## DioDraco (Apr 12, 2007)

hey guys, I'm in the bay area. and I'm thinking of driving all da way down to califur in the LA area!!

I will have ample space for FOUR riders, and trunk space for some luggage [fursuiters....I can put secure trunks up top, but there won't be much space for tons of luggage. unless you are willing to pay for the extra space.  I want at least 1 to consider the commute, if not, it will be cheaper for me to fly.  however I WANT to make the drive, cause driving is fun, and I might get to make friends!

if you or know anyone going to Calfur this early May, and you live in the san francisco bay area, [closer to oakland the better. PLEASE PLEASE, get ahold of me pronto!  email me at [meo1259 at hotmail dot com]  

pleast help me not have to book plain tickets! such a hassle!


----------



## HotActionYiffFur (Apr 13, 2007)

If there was something closer to where I love I'd maybe go. California is just too far away.


----------



## DioDraco (Apr 13, 2007)

I imagine so, but I did specify that I was in the bay area. so I'd be hoping for fellow bay area furs to join in.


----------



## dirtyvonteese (Jun 10, 2007)

Im in sacramento....Im like the only norcal fur that I know! *pouts*


----------



## SheppyPuppy (Jun 10, 2007)

Aw, man, I would, if I didn't live on the complete other side of the country.


----------



## Summercat (Jun 13, 2007)

Except Califur occurs in May, and you two are replying in June 

A little too late, eh?

~Bengaley Summercat


----------



## SheppyPuppy (Jun 13, 2007)

Nonsense! There's always next year!


----------



## Summercat (Jun 19, 2007)

Shepard said:
			
		

> Nonsense! There's always next year!



*snicker* Start planning ^_^


----------

